# Songs die auf eurer Beerdigung gespielt werden sollen



## watercooled (1. April 2011)

Ist mal ein etwas anderes Thema, aber sowas gibt es hier eindeutig noch nicht.

Mich würde interessieren, welche Songs ihr gerne auf eurer Beerdigung/Trauerfeier gespielt haben wollt.

Ich fände sehr passend:

Queen - Who wants to live forever
Queen - The Show must go on
Sarah Brightman - Time to say Goodbye
Led Zeppelin - Stairway to heaven
Linkin Park - In the End (Dem Rafrain wegen)
Linkin Park - My December
Falco - Out of the Dark
Metallica - Nothing else Matters
Unheilig - Geboren um zu leben
Herbert Grönemeyer - Der Weg
Scorpions - The good die Young
Scorpions - Still lovin you
Ave Maria

Was würde euch gefallen?

Bitte keine "Darüber mach ich mir keine Gedanken" Beiträge!

mfg


----------



## PommesmannXXL (1. April 2011)

Afterlife von Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## Opheliac (1. April 2011)

Pantera - Cemetary Gates
YouTube - Pantera - Cemetery Gates official Music Video


----------



## DaywalkerEH (1. April 2011)

Coolio - I'll See You When You Get There


----------



## zøtac (1. April 2011)

Die Toten Hosen - Nur zu besuch


----------



## Shi (1. April 2011)

Slayer - Hell awaits
Amon Amarth - Valhall awaits me
Queen - Another one bites the dust


uuuundd: Modern Talking - Cherry cherry Lady


----------



## Godaishu (1. April 2011)

Um mich der absurden Morbidität dieses Threads anzuschließen 

3 Doors Down - Ticket to Heaven

Thorn. Eleven - Simple Things

Lacuna Coil - Heaven´s a Lie

Emigrate - My World

Guns´n Roses - Live and Let Die



G


----------



## seltsam (1. April 2011)

Auf Anhieb,ohne groß zu überlegen,würde ich mir

Sons of Odin

Odin

Master of the Wind

aussuchen.


----------



## lx1 (2. April 2011)

Wherever I May Roam - Metallica
Dream On - Aerosmith
Warflower - The Mayan Factor


----------



## NZHALKO (2. April 2011)

Stahlhammer - kein Priester


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (2. April 2011)

Toller Thread ...
war auf ner Beerdigung von nem Kumpel/Freund, der hatte nen Autounfall und es wurden gespielt,
Leuchtturm/Nena
Somewhere over the Rainbow/Easy
Unter deiner Flagge
war alles nich so toll, aber zum Leben gehört das Sterben halt dazu ....

Keine Ahnung was ich für meine Beerdigung möchte .... ich hörs eh nich ...

Muss man sich um die 30 und/oder jünger darüber Gedanken machen??


----------



## Borkenkaefer (2. April 2011)

Unbedingt:
YouTube - Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds - Lay Me Low
Hans Söllner - Im Herbst
The Worst Day Since Yesterday http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDSud7vAH_0
The Doors - The End http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGmAmJFUvzM


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. April 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cyg5l9ZPFag&feature

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMMj1FrRFH4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-ILp4nQCK0&feature

Mike Batt  " Ride to Agadir "


----------



## mae1cum77 (2. April 2011)

The Accüsed "The Hearse" [von der "Martha Splatterhead-Madest Stories ever told"]


----------



## Böseronkel (2. April 2011)

Böhse Onkelz   "nur die besten sterben jung"


----------



## Hansaplast (2. April 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cY0H1mCKVxU


----------



## jackdanielswhiskey (2. April 2011)

Highway to Hell von AC/DC.


----------



## Green.Tea (2. April 2011)

Ich erlaube mir mal einen scherz


----------



## Optikks (2. April 2011)

Guns N´Roses   November Rain...

einfach das schönste Rocklied aller zeiten bitte live und in voll Länge


----------



## Seabound (2. April 2011)

Kassierer - Das Schlimmste ist wenn  das Bier alle ist. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TUVvKaYEeRU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## OctoCore (2. April 2011)

Lynyrd Skynyrd - Simple Man


----------



## Lan_Party (2. April 2011)

System of A Down - Lonley Day


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. April 2011)

Imperial March im New Orleans Style.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (2. April 2011)

unheimlicher thread ... 

  und ich würde mir das ganze so vorstellen 
YouTube - Das Bo (live) bei 80'Flashback "wir brauchen bass"!


----------



## Johnny05 (2. April 2011)

Auf meiner Beerdigung ?
Warren Zevon´s Roland the headless Thompson-Gunner sollte da gespielt werden.


----------



## m-o-m-o (2. April 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQbwYM-9w08

Um doch was sinnvolles zu sagen: Mir egal, ich kriege es doch sowieso nicht mit


----------



## Dude (3. April 2011)

Lou Reed - Perfect Day  
oder  
Dead Can Dance - The Host of Seraphim


----------



## jimbo24 (3. April 2011)

Godaishu schrieb:


> Um mich der absurden Morbidität dieses Threads anzuschließen
> 
> Guns´n Roses - Live and Let Die
> 
> ...




Das Original von Paul McCartney & Wings hat meiner Meinung nach mehr Charakter.

Ansonsten, Nearer My God To Thee is nicht schlecht.


----------



## nfsgame (3. April 2011)

So spontan würde mir Einfallen:

Metallica - Cyanide


----------



## DaywalkerEH (3. April 2011)

Oder aber:

Unser Lied


----------



## stefan.net82 (3. April 2011)

...mir eigentlich ziemlich gleich, was gespielt wird. Davon krieg ich im Endeffekt eh nix mehr mit


----------



## RapToX (3. April 2011)

ganz klar:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XdFbQQGD0Jw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sIBluDxTo-g

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DAs9Pp4Bf6Q


----------



## debalz (3. April 2011)

The Sun’s Gone Dim And The Sky’s Turned Black - Jóhann Jóhannsson


----------



## Bummsbirne (3. April 2011)

Erinnerung vonne Onkelz


----------



## Pikus (3. April 2011)

Dead Memories von Slipknot oder Reborn von Stone Sour.
Auf gar keinen Fall möchte ich irgendein Geigengedudel oder sonstwas hören/spielen lassen. Klar, beerdigungen sind was "trauriges", weil ein leben zuende geht.
Aber ich bin der ansicht, dass das leben nur eine vorbereitung auf die welt nach dem tod ist, und wenn Gott entschidet dass jemand bereit für diese welt ist, lässt er ihn sterben.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i9IixYR_p-4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IP5CKAe5doM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iceman650 (3. April 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> So spontan würde mir Einfallen:
> 
> Metallica - Cyanide


 
Death Magnetic 

Bei mir wäre es "Hells Bells" von AC/DC 


Mfg, ice


----------



## hd5870 (4. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dDnhthI27Fg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Memphys (5. April 2011)

Bei mir:

Eisregen - Mein Eichensarg / Für euch die ihr lebt

oder:

Runrig - Clash of the Ash, ACDC - Highway to Hell

Ich verlinke mal lieber nicht,weiß ja nicht ob das mit der Indizierung dann so klargeht.

Metalbeerdigungen ftw.


----------



## Rinkadink (6. April 2011)

YouTube - 40 Day Dream by Edward Sharpe and the Magnetic Zeros


----------



## Daniel84 (6. April 2011)

Naja,
wie oft wird man sich im Leben wahrscheinlich noch umentscheiden aber ich glaube ich würde "Rise-Against mit Ready to Fall" nehmen. Linkin Park mit In the End wäre auch gut.
YouTube - Rise Against - Ready To Fall (HQ) (Ready to fall)


----------



## Hansaplast (6. April 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRL5Z1k60tg


----------



## Necrobutcher (8. April 2011)

Wieso traurige Musik? Trauern ist unnütz, ändern kann man sowieso nichts. Man sollte sich lieber an die schönen Stunden mit einem (mir) erinnern.


----------



## computertod (8. April 2011)

was mir auf anhieb einfällt:
Böhse Onkelz - Nur die Besten Sterben Jung
Frei.Wild - Mein Leben, Meine Geschichte, Meine Lehre


----------



## blaidd (10. April 2011)

Louis Prima - Just a Gigolo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gDkLSjsiqlM


----------



## Tobucu (10. April 2011)

Metallica For Whom the Bell Tolls
Dies wär bei mir der Fall.


----------



## ChaoZ (10. April 2011)

Hollywood Undead - Undead 
Nein, 
Alexander Perls - Storm
Skillet - One Day Too Late


----------



## acefire08 (11. April 2011)

Fort Minor - Remember the Name
SDP ft. Sido - Ne Leiche ( Klick )


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (14. April 2011)

Auf jeden Fall: Janis Joplin - Kozmic Blues (bitte von Katie Melua live gespielt )
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ID1ZTMq0ITg

The Cure - Just like Heaven
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XkeDzUVq1BM

AFI - Rabbits Are Roadkill on Rt. 37
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymDgVHPlYBs

Morrisey - Jack the Ripper
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=soqoh9lTe94


----------



## -NTB- (15. April 2011)

YouTube - Termanology - My Life


----------



## True Monkey (15. April 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGhSwjHv92Y


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (15. April 2011)

Na ja das wäre glaube ich das Lied wie ich verabschiedet werden will. 

YouTube - Bring Me The Horizon - "Blessed With A Curse"


----------



## grumpich (24. April 2011)

Hab ich schon allen auf der Arbeit gesagt-





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PI1RIZlTzdo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



oder





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jHPOzQzk9Qo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MasterFreak (24. April 2011)

Etwas LP bzw. Rock/Metall, Hardstyle und Dubstep  So wird man verabschieded 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z2zkjxY7uBI
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCrBEfbgkyo Epic !!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=maTcoGZ3feY


----------



## Psycho1996 (24. April 2011)

Auch wenns bei mir noch ne Weile dauert (hoffe ich mal^^):

Kommt auf die Leute an entweder:

HammerFall Never Ever,
Nightwish Nemo,
Motörhead bye bye ***** (Scherz^^),
oder
Amon Amarth Death in Fire


----------



## Hagrid (24. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jHPOzQzk9Qo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## JawMekEf (1. Mai 2011)

Linkin Park - Blackbirds


----------



## Darkfleet85 (2. Mai 2011)

Justin bieber


----------



## Memphys (3. Mai 2011)

Two Steps from Hell - Heart of Courage

oder auch 

Slayer - South of Heaven

Aber ich denke das wird sich bis dahin noch viele male ändern, und wer weiß...


----------



## Seabound (3. Mai 2011)

The Sisters of Mercy - Burn





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=htXAOx5kg5A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Forseti (4. Mai 2011)

Ich hätte gerne einen großen Zapfenstreich


----------



## Jack ONeill (4. Mai 2011)

Linkin Park - Numb





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GfrIipujxfQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PEG96 (4. Mai 2011)

Fear(unveröffentlichte Demo ) oder Leave out all the Rest  In the end my december, shadow of the day von Linkin Park, vll. auch Halleluja 
@Chester so ohnmächtig bei deiner Beerdigung :greetz:


----------



## Jack ONeill (4. Mai 2011)

Solange ich unter die Erde komme passt das


----------



## orca113 (4. Mai 2011)

Auf meiner Beerdigung soll auf jeden Fall Clycerine von Bush laufen.


----------

